# huel food powder



## gary dowd (Jul 22, 2017)

hi people, can any people out there advise on the huel food powder product. I am currently using it but it is quite high in carbs according to the packets..ie...37.5g per 100g of which sugars 0.9g...is this ok for type 2


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 23, 2017)

@almost 187 carbs for a day then it's more than likely not a very good idea. It's rather carb heavy so better to look at some proper food.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 25, 2017)

Simple answer, no.  Stick to real food.


----------

